# JSF --- Auf InputText per JS zugreifen



## bronks (20. Jun 2010)

Hi!

U.g. Code soll eine AlertBox mit dem Inhalt des des InputText [Filter]. Hab schon die dümmsten Kombinationen probiert. Könnte mir bitte jemand von euch verraten, was bei onchange stehen muß.

Danke

Bronks




```
<h:form id="filterForm">
     <h:inputText  id="filter" value="#{testBean.filter}"/>
     <h:commandButton value="Anwenden" onchange="alert(this.filterForm.filter)"/>
</h:form>
```


----------



## gman (20. Jun 2010)

Hi,

eventuell einfach auf den Value zugreifen?


```
<h:form id="filterForm">
     <h:inputText  id="filter" value="#{testBean.filter}"/>
     <h:commandButton value="Anwenden" onchange="alert(this.filterForm.filter.value)"/>
</h:form>
```


----------



## bronks (20. Jun 2010)

@gman: Danke, aber das wäre zu einfach!


----------



## gman (20. Jun 2010)

Hm, hab ich mir fast gedacht


----------



## bronks (20. Jun 2010)

gman hat gesagt.:


> Hm, hab ich mir fast gedacht


Aus Verzweiflung habe ich es jetzt so so gemacht: 

```
document.getElementsByName('filterForm:filter')[0].value
```


----------

